# pike island dam



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

anything being caught?eyes or perch wise?heading down tomarrow... sat morning


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Wondering the same thing. Please, report back how the fishing is down there. Good luck.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Wondering the same thing. Please, report back how the fishing is down there. Good luck.


will do.on my way now


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BASSunlimited said:


> *Wondering the same thing. Please, report back how the fishing is down there. Good luck*.



DITTO THAT!


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

2 small eyes a gar and alot of small smallies.jig tipped with minnow.tried cranks.spoons also.water was low and clear..others were catching channel cats 18-25 inchers on chicken liver and even some small strippers on liver..alot of schools of minnows up in there i saw!!!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

vib-E said:


> 2 small eyes a gar and alot of small smallies.jig tipped with minnow.tried cranks.spoons also.water was low and clear..others were catching channel cats 18-25 inchers on chicken liver and even some small strippers on liver..alot of schools of minnows up in there i saw!!!


Thanks for the report vib-E. Good catches, that beats a skunk any day.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

BASSunlimited said:


> Thanks for the report vib-E. Good catches, that beats a skunk any day.


yeah its better then a skunk.but these bass were everywhere..that river is polluted with them..today anyway..


----------

